# Moving downtown



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey everyone. I'm moving downtown in september at 666 spadina. 
I found out that place has a history of bed bugs, but then again most places in toronto has it too! i was just wondering if you have any tips in checking if it's be properly treated for it? The last report was in september of 2011, no recent posting of it since. any place i could get bed bug test kits?

Any advice regarding leasing and stuff would be helpful. I'm moving downtown for university


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

666 eh? Hehe.... 

Don't know of any kits or any experience with bed bugs (knock on wood) but I remember watching IIRC the show was called Vermin Hunters on TLC or was i Discovery, anyways, these 2 college girls had a bed bug problem. One girl had a definate problem while the other girl her neighbour got it when the bugs migrated from the wall and out the power socket. 

So with that said just a heads up to check the sockets as well. IIRC the treatment they got was a heat treatment where they sealed the rooms then placed heaters in the rooms and bumped the heat up to ~40-60c for like half a day. They then brought in a bug sniffing dog which cleared the place as being ok. 

Hope that helps some,


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Are you committed to 666 Spadina?

There are lots of great apartments in the area (Walmer, St. George, etc.) that are nowhere near as gross (and with better elevators!)


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Should check over on Isabella too. Some really nice buildings over here. My building is really nice and clean. I am moving in April too ...


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah... 666 is kind of a dump. Are you moving there because it's near campus?


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah i'm moving there because it's near campus and the rent is pretty low. In my group i got 3 people. one person living in the living room and there's two bedrooms and 1700 a month


----------

